# Nokia N8?



## Goodspeed2211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi there,

Is it possible to jailbreak/hack Nokia N8-00 running Belle?

I tried using this link several times but failed....... http://www.nokiabreak.com/jailbreak-nokia-belle-refresh.html

Thanks.


----------

